# How long does a bitch stay in season?



## Leanne (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi, my little Megan is in her first season and has been bleeding lightly for a few weeks. Is this normal, how long does a season last, does it vary from time to time. When can i expect her next one.

Thanks in advance

Leanne


----------



## Bethany (Mar 16, 2009)

The average heat cycle is 21 days or 3 weeks, but it can be as short as 2 weeks or as long as 4 weeks.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

All as Bethany says, you will find that she will be most receptive to a dog during mid season, so will try hard to escape given half a chance!
Following her season, she have another after approx 6 months.

Please consider (if you haven't already  ) having her spayed. Lot's of benefits for her and yourself!
Speak to your vet of course, but best time is approx 3 months after season ends. 

Barbara x


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Be carful no dogs come near her on the second week. She could get pregnant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I've always heard that a female is "one week coming into season, one week in season, and one week going out of season." If she were bleeding for more than three or four weeks, I'd get her seen by a vet.


----------



## crazy dog mom (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm glad you asked that question, Leanne, because I've been wondering about the same thing too. My puppy isn't three months old yet, so she's never been in season, but I am wondering, when will that start? 

Also, Rosiesmum, you mention that the best time for spaying is three months after the season ends. Does she need the hormones for health/growth? Will it be bad if she gets it done earlier? I've never had a female puppy before so I'm clueless.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

crazy dog mom said:


> Also, Rosiesmum, you mention that the best time for spaying is three months after the season ends. Does she need the hormones for health/growth? Will it be bad if she gets it done earlier? I've never had a female puppy before so I'm clueless.


Sorry I wasn't clear.

Most vets will agree that the very best time to spay a bitch is BEFORE she has a season. Spay a bitch now and she has virtually no chance of developing mammary tumours. With each season, the risk increases.
So I would recommend you call your vet surgery and discuss the best time to book her in, usually just after 5 months of age. But your own vet or nurses will confirm and answer any questions you have.

Obviously if someones bitch is already in season, then approx three months following it, is generally considered the best time to neuter 
The reasoning behind this is that mid cycle the uterus (womb) is at it's most "normal" state. Following and just before a season it has a very rich blood supply and there is a greater chance of haemorrhage.

Hope that helps 

Barbara x


----------



## crazy dog mom (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, that does clear things up. I will try to have her spayed before she comes into season, then, if the vet thinks it's the right time.


----------

